# Sunflowers and Herbs



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...shot these the other day:


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice pics! Nothing like a pollen bath huh? (chuckle)


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Phenomenal photos. Thanks for posting. G:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Beesure! (Apr 24, 2012)

Growing sun flowers is so easy and yet benefit so many birds and bees, we always have them growing at our house and there always alive with life. by the way great pics.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ncsidewinder (Aug 6, 2014)

I just found your Pic's and they are Great. I sat and enjoyed them for 15 min. OMG the colors.
I'm a Newbe with one hive BUT we have planted a 1/4 of an acre in sunflower's this year.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice, Indeed.

Alex


----------



## Beekeeper23 (Mar 5, 2014)

WOW!


----------

